# OK wood masters



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have some wormy pecan, and I want to stablize it. I read someplace you could use actone to "melt" plexiglass in a jar....comes out like a kyro syrup. Then soak the wood in it, let dry and it should give it a hard finish. Anyone tried this? I do know there are dangers involved, just looking for results.

Also, if this would work, could dye be added in the mix?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill....never heard this one before but I guess anything is possible! Suggest you experiment on a small piece outside and use safety glasses. There is a wood hardening agent that some of the turners use that works fairly well. jim
http://www.minwax.com/products/woodmaint/hardener.cfm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, I'll go that route...time tested and all LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby has tried the acetone and plexi - but my understanding is that is only used for a finish - not a stabilizer.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe look at the Git Rot product they sell for use on boats. The folks at Kemah Hardware have another product which is more 'economical' but I don't recall the name. May be similar to the Minwax product.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill..I'm sure not qualified in this, but everything I've read indicates that stabilizing wood involves trememdous vacumn pressures and compression pressures to get the stabilizer fluids into the pores of the wood. Consensus seems to be that the Miniwax deal makes a nice exterior finish, but even soaking small pieces in it does not get all the way thru the heart of the piece.. Seems to me like we are candidates for commercially stabilized stuff. and there are a lot of places that furnish it...a search on 'stabilizing wood' will give you enough stuff to completely confuse you.LOL

*"Do you have all the kids you want to have? Good life insurance? The acrylic resins are nasty."*

Above is one of the comments I read on stabilzing at home..BE CAREFUL..

Good Luck


----------

